# Tom Servo, please check your PM box :)



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

2 messages from me there. 
D


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You know what's really hilarious...as self-contained as the subject heading is, you still had 37 views of this message at the time of this reply.

s.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

People thought, just....MAYbe, they'd find "The Answer" in this thead.

Obsessives never sleep. :wink:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I was just looking with great amusement at the number of views this had. In fact, until I saw that number, I'd  never bothered to look at it, and it's my message!

I'm trying to think of a really clever, witty ulteriour motive, full of intrigue (in other words a big lie) as to why we'd be writing off-line behind everyone's back. I like Janine's idea; let's see what I come up with. Tune in next time for "Tom Servo, please check your PM box".


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm only looking at this post to confirm my suspiscions that Dreamer is having an affair on me. :x


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, but with an unreal person, so it's OK. At least I _think_ I'm unreal...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just writing this to affirm that you don't exist. I think I made this post up with my imagination.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just wondering who Tom Servo is. I've read this message probably three times to see if Dreamer found him.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

This and the giant squid have me ROARING. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> I was just wondering who Tom Servo is. I've read this message probably three times to see if Dreamer found him.


Tom Servo is a man beyond all comprehension. Tom Servo is the Yin and the Yang. The alpha and the omega. The Snap, Crackle, and Pop. The taste of the new generation. The real thing.

Tom Servo, Tom Servo, Tom Servo...it's a name that rolls off the tongue, that excites the intellect...

He's that first drink of the night...the last splash of sun at dusk...that fading sadness at dawn.

Tom Servo is a dual-processing, 100 terabit CPU with integrated AI and self-cooling silicon slipperiness...a legend of a man in his own time. He's the word on your tongue...the dream you forgot...that last bit of honey in an empty teapot.

Tom Servo isn't so much a man as an idea. A concept. Something to aspire to. Something to strive for.

Enngirl, you ask who Tom Servo is...look in the mirror. There's a little Tom Servo in all of us.

s.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL AGAIN.

Good Lord, this is all Tom's fault. He wouldn't read his PMs! LOLOLOLOL.

I wish we could all get together and have a pint. 'twould do us all good. 8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

To John Galt:

If you read this (as I assume you might) PLEASE CHECK YOUR EMAIL. I've been trying to reach you!!!!!

- Janine Baker


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

"Who is John Galt?"


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

sebastian said:


> enngirl5 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering who Tom Servo is. I've read this message probably three times to see if Dreamer found him.
> ...


And yet he STILL has derealization! Go figure. Maybe it's the part about being an idea instead of a man.

Hey, and Ennigirl, would you please quit looking at me through the other side if my mirror! It's making it hard to shave.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tom, are you and dreamer having a bit-on-the side ? If so, I demand a show-down. Kippers ready at dawn. And be warned, this contest will be a foregone conclusion. I am the inter-galactic kipper slapping champion.

Dreamer....how could you.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Tom Servo said:


> Hey, and Ennigirl, would you please quit looking at me through the other side if my mirror! It's making it hard to shave.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

And nobody's helping me with my guy problem! I guess I'll just have to sleep with him.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Tom, are you and dreamer having a bit-on-the side ? If so, I demand a show-down. Kippers ready at dawn. And be warned, this contest will be a foregone conclusion. I am the inter-galactic kipper slapping champion.
> 
> Dreamer....how could you.


Damn, we missed a great opportunity; I was in England just three weeks ago. Oh well, guess I'll just have to come back.

Wasn't there a Monty Python sketch about kipper-slapping?

Man, now I'm really hungry! Why'd you have to go and mention kippers?


----------

